# Is there any safe floating wood for a tank?



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

I started a new thread, couldn't find what I was looking for, but, ...is there such a thing as safe wood to put in tank water that won't hurt fish or crabs? One without tannin or anything else that could be toxic? I am looking for something that can float for my crabs to climb on when they get bored. All I know about is driftwood, cholla, tree wood from yard (which I would not consider), plywood, etc. I used to have a floating plastic lillypad but don't have it anymore, stores don't have them either. I could substitute a new plastic can cover lid, its lighweight but if they tip it they may not be able to climb into it, their weight might turn it sideways. Any other ideas of anything I can even partially float for them? I'm going to bed soon, will think about it then. Even a branch from the bird area in a pet store? Any suggestions are welcome, thanks!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

They make those platforms for turtles you could install. Idk how Mich they cost though.


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

A piece of balsa will definitely float, though I'm not sure long term if it'll stay that way or how it will hold up. I don't know for certain that it's non toxic but I'm confident enough I'd throw it in my tank if I were so inclined.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

penn plax used to make plastic branches for aquarium.Very real looking once algae starts.I recently found two of them in the bird section of pet store.I use 4 or 5 in my 29 for horse to hitch on. They don't float but if you float something won't crab climb out. Try breaking surface with something anchored in middle of tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I regularly go out to the yard or to local woods where I know there is no spraying, and pick up wood. Hardwood lasts longest and takes forever to float, Softwood can't be considered because of the resins. Maple's good. Oak gives a lot of tannins to the water. 

All wood will affect pH mildly, usually acidifying a touch, but regular maintenance water changes do the job.

As long as you can get to a place without pesticide use, there is no reason to buy wood or rocks for a fishtank. We are far too paranoid. 

Roots tend to sink much more quickly then branches, and have better shapes, btw. I hated my hedge when it was beside the house, but the %^%^% thing's roots look great in my tanks, and have for a few years now...

If you want floating, it's easy. If there are bugs in the wood, your aquatic creatures will love you for the treat. Be sure you remove all bark.


----------

